# April 08 Challenge Photos - "Favorite Album" - Sponsored by Quik Pod



## TwistMyArm

Hey folks,

The photos are finally all here. We have 22 photos, which were submitted for this months chalelnge. Please take a look at them all and also don't forget to visitQuik Pod who sponsored the Photo Challenge. Please check out the website for more Quik Pod information, http:///www.quikpod.com/dslr.asp.

Here are all 22 photos. Take a look and then cast your vote for your favorite. 

*Favorite Album*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Antarctican

Good work everyone! It was an interesting theme, with interesting responses. Voting is only open for a week, so do it now rather than putting it off.


----------



## Miaow

Some great ideas there


----------



## Sirashley

Great photos everyone, only 22 entries though, there were 80 something last month, Where did everyone go???...LOL...


----------



## McManniss

Excellent work for those who submitted...It was a challenging category for some I think...including myself which is why the submission # was low.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

I'm kinda stumped here. Was looking forward to more entries than this. I'm actually surprised that anyone did Pink Floyd. I though they would be so obvious that folks would avoid it. Anyway, not sure who I like here. Gotta keep milling it over for a few days.


----------



## er111a

this is a close one


----------



## Dioboleque

The theme was Favorite Album, not the neatest album you could think of doing a pic for... nice job everyone & good luck! :sillysmi:


----------



## schuylercat

Bravo!  I didn't make it on time, so nothing from me.  Someone did my one of my favorite albums, too...and they did a really, really good job!  It's my favorite shot, and it'll get my vote in about 20 seconds.

There's only 22, but some of these are excellent - good luck all!


----------



## Sirashley

Are we allowed to post a link to this page in other threads or put a link in our signature in an effort to get more people to vote in the poll??? Obviously no one is allowed to promote or discuss submissions but I think it would be great to get more people to vote especially those who didn't participate. Perhaps maybe they will participate next month. Anyway, just wondering if we are allowed to do that?


----------



## SBlanca

glad my one vote isn't my own...  was fun to do!


----------



## TwistMyArm

Sirashley said:


> Are we allowed to post a link to this page in other threads or put a link in our signature in an effort to get more people to vote in the poll??? Obviously no one is allowed to promote or discuss submissions but I think it would be great to get more people to vote especially those who didn't participate. Perhaps maybe they will participate next month. Anyway, just wondering if we are allowed to do that?



Feel free to put the link in your signature. You can post a message in the off topics if you like, but try not to spam the other forums with links to the challenge.


----------



## jasonkt

Well I submitted!  Good luck everyone.  I think there are some great entries.  Obviously a lot less than last month, but that probably has to do with it being a lot harder to "find" a photo that matches the theme.  I wonder if any of this month's entries are guilty?

I am not a pro, so I really enjoyed spending the month thinking this theme through!  It felt kind of like what I'd expect working to be like, except that I got to take my time of course...


----------



## Sirashley

TwistMyArm said:


> Feel free to put the link in your signature. You can post a message in the off topics if you like, but try not to spam the other forums with links to the challenge.



Cool, I added it to my sig and posted in the off topic thread. Thanks for the response. 

Again, great job on the photos everyone. I've looked through them like 15 times already, there are some really good ones...


----------



## SBlanca

doing well on this one  the hard work paid off!


----------



## SBlanca

this should finish tomorrow right?


----------



## Antarctican

There's still time to vote! Take a look at the entries and cast your ballot.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Thanks to everyone who took part this month. Great job everyone. 

The winning photo this month is Apr08-Photo03-This Delicate Thing We've Made.  *PerrieBelle *submitted this great photo. Congrats Perrie!


----------



## Antarctican

Congrats PerrieBelle!!


----------



## PerrieBelle

Hey.... I can't believe I won! Haha! 

Twist my arm... You asked me to give you my address details etc, but private messages are disabled so I cannot send them to you! Do you have an email address I could send them to? 

Thank yooou! http://thephotoforum.com/forum/member.php?u=96


----------



## KOrmechea

Congrats, you did a nice job.


----------



## SBlanca

congrats PerrieBelle, i took the Pearl Jam one, when i saw yours the first time i seriously thought "wow that's a winner!"

didn't expect to get 6 votes myself though haha not bad for the 2nd comp i join


----------



## PerrieBelle

Ah... well yours was awesome!!

This is the first competition I've ever entered... Eek!


----------



## caspertodd

Congratulations PerrieBelle!  What a great photo!


----------



## Sirashley

Congrats to Perribelle, great shot... 

I got my first vote this time around so I'm happy...


----------



## SBlanca

sirashley, i thought all along that you were responsible for "this delicate thing we've made"


----------



## Sirashley

SBlanca said:


> sirashley, i thought all along that you were responsible for "this delicate thing we've made"



No sir, I was responsible for Momentary Lapse of Reason... I had finals and a paper due through the month and I took my last final on April 30, when I got out of work at 8 p.m. I had a few hours, so I came up with something quick with what I had to work with... Anyway, I'm a supernoob to photography so my expectations were low...


----------



## SBlanca

pretty much same situation here haha

had a lot of work, and right now i' in the middle of exams which is why i probably won't do this months challenge..

im also a supernoob, im quite surprised i got more than a vote


----------



## tempra

Yay! - I got third! Congrats PerrieBelle, cracking shot!


----------



## SBlanca

3 brits in the top 3 awesome 

congrats tempra


----------



## T8TERS

thats a really awesome picture i like how vibrant the colors are and everything

idk you but congrats on that one


----------

